# cx-24 fan error



## layzer029 (May 20, 2008)

I purchased a used cx-24 that was suppose to be in working condition. When I turn it on the fan runs for a few seconds and the idles down and the machine reads fan error. can anyone please help me.


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

who makes the machine.. is it a cx-24 or Gx-24..
if its a roland. i know you can go to their site and there is support section.. and even a forum to help..


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

layzer029 said:


> I purchased a used cx-24 that was suppose to be in working condition. When I turn it on the fan runs for a few seconds and the idles down and the machine reads fan error. can anyone please help me.


layzer,
A Fan error sometimes can be fixed by re-initializing the machine. Tech support can walk you through this. Otherwise, you'll need to replace the fan altogether. It's a common problem with the CX-24 that was fixed with the GX-24. Try contacting our service department for information. 800 542-2307

Hope this helps,
-Dana


----------

